# Are OLIVES Good For Toddlers?!



## Aziah (May 10, 2005)

DD absolutely LOVES olives...black, green, greek...from the mild to the bitter. And some taste so salty to me...but she loves them. I am wondering if they are good for her or not (I am mostly thinking the salt might be bad but I am not sure).

What do you gals think?!


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

my dd loves them as well you give her an olive with a pit she gives you back a pit without a SHRED of olive left on it. Olives have good fat for growing brains


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

My DS loves olives, too. Some of them are kinda salty, but like the PP said, they're full of good fats and antioxidants, too. I think they're a healthy snack and let DS eat as many as he wants.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

My DS LOVED olives when he was a toddler/preschooler and now he hates them (he's 14 y/o).

We'd buy the sliced black olives and give them to him as part of a meal. I'd be cautious about whole olives until you're sure your DC can handle them without gagging/choking.

--Kari


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

My dd LOVES olives. I think they are fine! I just wish she would chew them better.....olives in the dipe are GROSS!


----------



## zoe398 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ditto here. My 2 youngest DD's LOVE olives. When we go eat at their fav place, I order black olives for their tacos an am always looked at like I'm







.


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KariM*
I'd be cautious about whole olives until you're sure your DC can handle them without gagging/choking.

Yup. I'm sure some kiddos know how to handle pits/whole olives, but my DS doesn't. He always gets 'em sliced.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

*lol* We were wondering that too. My daughter's 9 months old and LOVES black olives.


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

Another mama of the "olives lover" here. I just try to choose the ones that have less salt in them (since she loves them ALL anyways :LOL )


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

my dd's distisguished toddler palatte will not eat the regular canned kind ......nooooooo she likes the imported calmatta and spanish ones that are like 12 bucks a pound!


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abranger*
my dd's distisguished toddler palatte will not eat the regular canned kind ......nooooooo she likes the imported calmatta and spanish ones that are like 12 bucks a pound!

:LOL My DS will eat the canned kind, but if given the choice, he LOVES the giant garlic-stuffed ones (read: expensive).


----------



## Willowrose (Jan 24, 2005)

My boys and I love olives! They've been eating them forever. I think they are a healthy snack, of course, make sure of choking issues with larger olives and pits.


----------

